# Looking for great cichlid store in los angeles. Any opinion



## mikei (Nov 27, 2008)

Looking to buy a 3 to 4 inch dovii, or umbee, or black nasty, or festae, or jaguar.

Where could I find these at a somewhat local store?

Thank you so much!!!

Mike


----------



## Feverdream (Mar 28, 2005)

Rainbow in Arleta is one of the best that I've visited...

I bought a dovii there awhile back.

I've had no luck finding festae however.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Ocean Blue in Orange might be a good place to look.

You could also try The Aquarium in Culver City.


----------



## Feverdream (Mar 28, 2005)

Hit Rainbow Pets today... Dovii all gone.

Also hit Tong's in Fountain Valley; they _had_ Festae, but I bought them all.

I'm betting that they could get some more. Give them a call and see if they'll order some for you. They were super nice, and the guys knew their fish.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Fumis Tropical Fish in Chatsworth had some decent sized dovii when I visited last week. There was a male & female in the tank that looked like they were about ready to spawn. The rest looked to be males.
Jags you can get almost anywhere but larger ones are hard to come by.
Ocean Blue is a good place for large SA/CA.
Last time I went to The Reef Tropical Fish in Anaheim they had A. festae (true red terrors) as well but that was a while ago.
Other than that I suggest you make friends with either Gary (goes by polomax24) or Gani (Sadim/Ruckfules).


----------



## mikei (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow,

I have called about 8 to 10 place, all the places listed and no one has any of them. Not even a jaguar.

I am looking for one that is 3 to 4 inches in length.

If anyone knows of one or is selling one and you are in the Los Angeles area, I would be forever grateful if you would let me know.

Thank you SO much

Mike


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey why not go to Jeff Rapps!? He has Dovii's that around 3-4 in. And he has Jag's around an inch or so. I am not real sure on the Jag sizes. But seriously check it out! He has beautiful and healthy fish!

www.tangledupincichlids.com

Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## Feverdream (Mar 28, 2005)

...of course they cost an arm and a leg... and shipping is completely ridiculous... but other than that... his fish are very nice.


----------



## mikei (Nov 27, 2008)

Just sent an email to Jeff Rapp.

I will keep you posted.

Mike


----------

